# New Cattle Farmer



## BSlater11 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am new to this, I havent bought any cattle yet. I'm trying to decide which is a better way to go. Is buying 3 in 1 cows the way to go? I just don't know what would be best to start with. Any input is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi
I'm also novicer for this business and i've collected some details of breeds like hf, jersey and Indian cattle like brahman, vechur, gir. For milk yielding purpose HF and Jersey is suitable breeds.


----------



## huange (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi I new here!


----------



## charloisfarmer (Jul 12, 2015)

Jersey have higher butter fat But that's all i know


----------



## Traveler24 (Oct 30, 2015)

This should help

http://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/beef/

http://www.thecattlesite.com/breeds/dairy/


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Three in 1 will give you the best return on your investment.


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

3 in 1 means?


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Cow calf pair with cow coming bred back.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Jersey bulls are proven man killers. They are meaner than mean.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

KrisshFarms said:


> 3 in 1 means?


Cow calf pair with cow bred back already usually 5-7 months bred!


----------



## KrisshFarms (Nov 23, 2015)

The site show me that it is blocked for some security reasons. Now i'm accessing thru vpn. It's weird. Kindly do some need full thing to unblock it. I'm from Tamilnadu, India...


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, who knows man contact a mod I guess. It was acting screwy earlier via tapatalk.


----------



## uplandnut (Dec 13, 2015)

I was in a debate with myself about the very same idea last year and I decided to get into the beef industry by buying bred cows. Its worked out well for me so far and I have a pretty minimal investment into the industry, didn't pay anymore than 1.375 a pound and got a couple as low as 1.05 a pound.


----------

